# rt73 install help needed (SOLVED)

## Ion Silverbolt

Yes I believe my wireless chip uses this driver but I can't get it to install. Trying to use the sunrise overlay to fetch the driver. Installing yields this error.

```

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt73-1.0.3.6/work/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6 ...

/usr/portage/eclass/linux-mod.eclass: line 501: cd: /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt73-1.0.3.6/work/rt73-1.0.3.6/Module: No such file or directory

 * Preparing rt73 module

make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/rt73-1.0.3.6 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 4035:   Called src_compile

  rt73-1.0.3.6.ebuild, line 64:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 511:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KERNDIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r4/build clean module.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt73-1.0.3.6/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise'
```

Device info: 

P:  Vendor=0db0 ProdID=6877 Rev= 0.01

S:  Manufacturer=Ralink

S:  Product=802.11 bg WLAN

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=300mA

Any help is appreciated.

[edit by NeddySeagoon - Post title fixed to help future searches  RT76 -> RT73]Last edited by Ion Silverbolt on Mon Apr 02, 2007 1:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ion Silverbolt,

The driver in the sunrise overlay is out of date. Fetch the one from my devspace at www.gentoo.org/~neddyseagoon

You need the entire rt73 directory.

I'll update sunrise when I get a few minutes spare.

Edit - the code says

```
  {USB_DEVICE(0x0db0,0x6877)}, /* MSI */         \
```

 which is your device ID

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

Is there a certain way you have to copy the  metadata file? It doesn't appear to work. 

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/rt73-1.0.3.6-r2 to /

RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt73-1.0.3.6-r2/work/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6

 * RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ !! ]

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/rt73/metadata.xml

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 150

!!! Expected: 159

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ion Silverbolt,

Hmm maybe I messed up making the digest.

I've removed the old ebuilds and made a new digest. 

Theres nothing special you need to do, just wget the rt73 dir.

I've not deliberately changed anything. The metadata.xml file is still 159 bytes

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

Not sure what i'm doing wrong. Downloaded size of the file is always 112 Bytes for some reason.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ion Silverbolt,

metadata.xml contains

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!DOCTYPE pkgmetadata SYSTEM "http://www.gentoo.org/dtd/metadata.dtd">

<pkgmetadata>

<herd>mobile</herd>

</pkgmetadata>
```

 I suspect you were getting the rendered content.

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

Ok, I really hate xml files. 

```

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/rt73/metadata.xml

!!! Reason: Failed on MD5 verification

!!! Got: 18cc2e90a34672bd9752b709eae15aa8

!!! Expected: 19fd766bac8e110b4620363a1ace26dd
```

Is there an easy way to copy an xml file without it rendering or trying to make the file from scratch? I think there's a space in there somewhere. Something just enough to throw the checksum off.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ion Silverbolt,

You don't actually need the xml file but the digest must match whatever you do have.

Remake the digest with 

```
ebuild /full/path/to/ebuild digest
```

Then none of the tests will fail.

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

Thanks a ton man. I am finally able to see rausb0 when I type iwconfig. It didn't make a symlink for me so I made it myself.  It tries and fails to get an IP though so i'm not sure where to go from here. Do I need more modules loaded than the rt73 module? 

Again, I thank you. It's been a long road for me just to see rausb0 show up. I appreciate your help on this regardless if I ever get it to work.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ion Silverbolt,

My USB dongle won't set up unless I do 

```
ifconfig rausb0 up
```

first.

Then I can manually set up the wireless parameters with iwconfig and lastly give it an IP address, which I do statically since I don't run a dhcp server.

----------

## maystorm

@NeddySeagoon:

Your ebuild works fine here with my rt73-based WLAN chip.

Thanks a lot!

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

If I do ifconfig rausb0 up it says no such device. But if I type iwconfig, rausb0 shows up with RT73 WLAN next to it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ion Silverbolt,

Does it appear in ifconfig -a ?

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

Thank you. Yes it does seem to show up. 

rausb0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:DB:01:35:44

          BROADCAST NOTRAILERS MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:45 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:294 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:7714 (7.5 Kb)  TX bytes:28272 (27.6 Kb)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ion Silverbolt,

Try to set it up manually.

```
ifconfig rausb0 <SomeIP>
```

Choose an IP that is not in the range any DHCP server will allocate, then look in 

```
route
```

to see the entire set up.

You have to get the wireless channel and ssid right before it will pass any useful data. However, it looks like its been trying

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

Ok, I tried the above but it won't select an access point. I tried assigning one with iwconfig but it does not seem to save the settings. Kwifimanager shows nearby access points but when I connect to one, it doesn't show as anything connected as far as an access point goes.

I tried,

iwconfig rausb0 essid roundtable but it does not show any information when I type iwconfig.

rausb0    RT73 WLAN  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          Mode:Auto  Frequency=1 MHz  Bit Rate=54 Mb/s

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

I also entered settings in /etc/conf.d/net but none of them work either except the assigned static IP. DHCP still does nothing.

The route command show this: 

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 rausb0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

lsmod:

Module                  Size  Used by

ieee80211              26440  0

ieee80211_crypt         4416  1 ieee80211

i915                   18880  2

rt73                  183168  0

btw, I am able to assign it a channel if nothing else.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ion Silverbolt,

DHCP is the last thing to try, it depends on a working TCP/IP link. Have you discovered this wireless set up guide?

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

Ok, I unemerged rt73 and did it manually following the  wiki below. Works great now.  Thanks again for all your help!

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Edimax_Wireless_USB

----------

